
Snap-on thermal camera for iPhone gives you heat vision - prateekj
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/snap-thermal-camera-iphone-gives-you-heat-vision-2D11880997
======
NAFV_P
Great for catching moments like this:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1FxI3aVBOs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1FxI3aVBOs)

